# lionel 8351 alco help stripped gear



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

curious if there was a write up or anyone knew how to replace the gear the worm gear on the armature touches when it strips. 


this is the gear in the truck on a shaft that drives the rest of the gears. i dunno any other way to explain it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you removed the engine from the truck? Looks like you'll have to disassemble the truck to get to that gear.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I had the same problem and I replaced the truck. I bought one at a swap meet for $2 which did not have the armature or brush plate. This made the fix relatively easy.

I tried to move the stripped gear and it appears to have been cast onto the shaft, and I could not move it. 

You have to look in the junk boxes.
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Must have to buy the shaft & gear as a unit.

Those parts are from the generic 8350 family, the only listings I find are at Rrasseur Electric Trains

8350-012 8350-12 Plain Gear Wheel $0.80 Order
8350-046 8350-46 Ground Strap $0.55 Order
8350-107 8350-107 Gear 16 Tooth White Delrin $1.50 Order
8350-110 8350-110 Worm Wheel $0.50 Order
8350-114 8350-114 Gear Shaft $0.30 Order
8350-116 8350-116 Worm Shaft $0.50 Order
8350-120 8350-120 Worm Wheel Shaft $0.50 Order
8350-123 8350-123 Roller Contact $0.10 Order


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

ok, got the gear out. now i need to pick up the shaft/gear.

i checked the shaft/gear above. i can't get pictures, don't know if that's them or not.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was trying to find a picture of the engine, let me look again...

The Lionel service supplements don't break it down that far, they consider the motor truck a replaceable assembly. I was hoping that would be a source. It's a bit too new for Greenberg's book...

I happen to have one of those that came with a manual reverse, I stuck a 2 position E-Unit in it, but I don't do much with it.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I was trying to find a picture of the engine, let me look again...
> 
> The Lionel service supplements don't break it down that far, they consider the motor truck a replaceable assembly. I was hoping that would be a source. It's a bit too new for Greenberg's book...
> 
> I happen to have one of those that came with a manual reverse, I stuck a 2 position E-Unit in it, but I don't do much with it.


if you get a chance, will you take a picture of the wiring? this engine came with a 2 position e unit, but i think someone soldered some wires together, after desoldering the wires to try using it on a different motor i put the truck alone on the track and it had power.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 8351 is on page 1-1, page 32 and 33.
The motor item 20 is 8021-100. 
15-28,29, Page 377 for motor parts.

8010-115 for the brass worm wheel.

Since there is no bushing on the frame I suspect the hole to be worn. So in the long run it will do no good to replace the gear. Th eslop will just wear out the new gear.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't realize there was another page to go to for the parts.

Even if the hole is worn, you'd probably get a lot of running out of the gear. The Train Tender has it for $3, and the axle for .50. Hard to go wrong for a few bucks. You can have the plastic gear for $1.50.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

T-Man said:


> The 8351 is on page 1-1, page 32 and 33.
> The motor item 20 is 8021-100.
> Page 377 for motor parts.
> 
> ...


i shook the gear around, there is no slop. all i can think of is that the 2 screws that screw the brush plate in vibrated loose due to this, the hole on the bottom of the truck was not lined up with the armature arm and it caused the gear to strip. 


i have read everything you put there, but i still don't understand it. which 2 parts do i need? the shaft and gear?


ok so 8010-115 is the gear, what is the part number for the shaft this gear goes on?







last but not least, where can i order this?


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

is this the gear? 8010-190



yall have me confused, specially when i search that site and see several gears that are the same.


anyways, i want to order a shaft and gear, i would prefer a plastic gear as it's easier to assemble. if you can give me part numbers for both of these, that would be great.

and where to order them.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You tell me I am guessing it is brass. I gave you the page and schematic, It's all yours.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

T-Man said:


> You tell me I am guessing it is brass. I gave you the page and schematic, It's all yours.


it is brass, i didn't see any schematics, only page numbers and i have no idea what book they go too.

not to mention i didn't really understand what you were saying in your post.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Doug, it is a Modern Lionel. MPC era 1979.

Lionel has that as a supplement 1-9 . How can you not know that yet????????

This is it

The download has 500 pages so the index is large. It covers ten years. If you click a book, page numbers appear in adobe, so 33 has the engine and 377 the motor.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Doug, it is a Modern Lionel. MPC era 1979.
> 
> Lionel has that as a supplement 1-9 . How can you not know that yet????????
> 
> ...



thank you very much, this had it. now where is a place i can put these part numbers in and order them without having to fill out a order form? if i can get that info i'll be rocking!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

After a little thought, the easiest way was not to view it, but after it downloaded , just print pages 32,33 377,378. The hard work of locating the pages was done.
See if Lionel stocks those parts, or go the "manual" thread and pick a parts guy. All the links are there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

8010-190 is the axle that gear goes on.


----------

